# Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?



## 2fast4you (7. Januar 2011)

*Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Hier möchte ich wissen welchen Gehäuse Typ ihr habt?


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Ein Quickpoll wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht....


----------



## 2fast4you (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Jo schon gemacht!


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

gut
[X] Midi-Tower (Aerocool RS-9 Devil Red)
Mehr Platz brauche ich nicht, würde wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht unter meinen Schreibtisch passen^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower und zwar ein CM Storm Scout


----------



## Lyran (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Lancool K7


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Und mein LexaS gesellt sich zu den anderen Midi-Towern


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower
Antec Three Hundred


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Ich hab nen 10 Jahre alten Sky-Tower, im Sommer wird er 11 Jahre alt. Das einzige was mich an dem ein klein wenig stört ist das er für Tower Kühler zu schmal ist, weswegen Ich mich für einen Big Shuriken entschieden hab.


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big-Tower

Silverstone TJ07, das schönste Gehäuse ever


----------



## Harti52 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Tower

CM HAF932


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Sonstiges 
Casetec CM 1022 ( Super-Tower für ATX / E ATX / BTX usw. )
Midi Tower : Xigmatek Midgard, Xigmatek Asgard, Coolermaster Elite und noch 4 08/15 Tower


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi Tower ...

Lancool K62, ausreichend groß, ausreichend Platz, dank Silent Wings @ 5,5V extrem leise ... UND nicht mehr beleuchtet 

Sehr guter Tower ... hab bis auf die oben liegenden Reset- und Powerknöpfe nix zu meckern


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower; Thermaltake Armor Bj. 2008; mit einer Höhe v. 540 mm ein bischen groß für einen Midi-Tower,


----------



## mMn (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Thermaltake Armor (VA8000BWS) & Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower ...wird aber einem Big Tower Platz machen müssen.


----------



## darkman666 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Aspire X-Cruiser bekommen und anschlussprobleme. Wenn jemand das teil kennt bitte melden. thx


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*



darkman666 schrieb:


> Aspire X-Cruiser bekommen und anschlussprobleme. Wenn jemand das teil kennt bitte melden. thx


 
Dann mache doch einfach mal ein Thema auf und schildere dort dein Problem


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] sonstiges

Eine Mehrfachauswahl wäre gut gewesen. Aktuell ist ein Miditower und ein Mini im Betrieb. Des weiteren steht noch ein weiterer Miditower und ein Cube ungenutzt rum.


----------



## Kjyjan (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Bigtower
ein Obsidian 800D


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Big-Tower

Coolermaster HAF-X


----------



## Xtreme RS (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Big-Tower

Coolermaster HAF-X NVIDIA Edition 
liegt auf dem Tisch und wartet auf den i7 2600K und eine Geforce 580 GTX


----------



## cookiebrandt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Der erste bei [X] Cube 

LianLi V351


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X]_Midi-Tower_ 

Huff, ganz schön viele.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Derzeit noch einen billigen Alu Midi-Tower, den ich von meinem Bruder geschenkt bekommen habe.

Demnächst wird es dann aber auch ein schöner Big-Tower mit ausfahrbarem Mainboard Tray und einem leicht zugänglichen Festplattenkäfig. 

Midi-Tower sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, bei all der Hardware, die man sich heutzutage so in seinen PC steckt. Bin da mit 2 Festplatten und 2 Laser Laufwerken schon ganzschön ausgelastet. Selbst an die CMOS Batterie kommt man nicht richtig mit beiden Händen ran, weil  Stromkabel, HDD, Gehäuseunterseite und Grafikkarte stören.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big-Tower

Thermaltake Xaser VI (schwarz-rot, mit Window)


----------



## Torr Samaho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] big tower

nämlich haf932. ich wollte viel platz und luft und das günstig.


----------



## csms (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Bigtower
Bit Fenix Colossus


----------



## Meat Boy (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Lian Li PC 60FN


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Haf Liebhaber seit beginn der Haf serie Jetziges Haf HAF X


----------



## henk (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Lian Li PC X500, für mich das schönste Gehäuse überhaupt.


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Mini Gehäuse

Sugo SG07

Sehr kompakt, aber hat auch seine Problemchen (ich sag nur Festplattentemperatur).


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x]Midi-Tower,

so genau weiß ich es nicht, da es ein Selbstbau ist, aber bei 50cm x 50cm x 20cm zählt es wohl eher zu den Miditowern


----------



## Domowoi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big Tower

InWin Maelstrom. Außer fehlender Staubfilter auch super.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Januar 2011)

Silverstone raven 2 einfach das geilste Case ever, mit dem besten airflflow


----------



## Arthuriel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Antec 902


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big Tower

Obsidian 700D


----------



## khepp242 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower

Antec Three Hundred, für Kabelmanagement ist leider nicht wirklich Platz...


----------



## moe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big-Tower
aber das nächste wird wieder ein midi-tower, so viel platz brauch ich doch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big-Tower

Antec Twelvehundred


----------



## XentroX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Big-Tower

Lian Li PC-X1000


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower

Im Moment noch so ein Billig-Ding..
Aber ab Freitag ein HAF 912 Plus


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

(x) midi. Silverstone Raven 2


----------



## Bufu Oo (18. Januar 2011)

Big tower
Silverstone tj10b-w
Selten ein besseres gehabt...nur das kabelmanagement lässt für heutige verhältnisse zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Ahab (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Derzeit ein

[X] Cube

Sharkoon Temptation, das reinste Raumwunder.


----------



## facehugger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

(X) Big-Tower. Mein HAF932 ist dank der großen Lüfter relativ leise und geht zudem auch als Kühlschrank durch


----------



## FrozenBoy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi - Armor A90


----------



## rehacomp (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Alle

von ITX über Desktop bis hin zum Bigtower.
Sugo 05B
GMC M1
Colossus
08/15 Midi


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Beide Rechner sind in einem

[X] Midi-Tower

untergebracht. 

Trotz Wakü-Einsatz mit entsprechender Komponentendichte (SLi-Sys), werde ich auch zukünftig nicht auf einen Bigtower wechseln. Wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung? 

Natürlich habe ich im Wohnzimmer auch noch einen Cube und im Bastelzimmer auch einen Bench-Table. Ich nenn das Teil meinen "Teststand".


----------



## fctriesel (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Desktop, als einziger. 
Thermaltake Tenor


----------



## dertobiii (1. März 2011)

Was ist ein lian li pc k 62


----------



## Royma_kaay (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*



Thepro schrieb:


> Was ist ein lian li pc k 62


 
Wahrscheinlich ein Gehäuse Von Lian Li ?

Big-Tower: HAF 932


----------



## byte1981 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Ein Antec P180


----------



## sinthor4s (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Midi-Tower
Lian-Li PC-8NB...zumindest für meinen Main-PC.


----------



## Wenzman (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Big Tower

Antec twelve hundred


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Big Tower 

Lian Li PC-G70A


----------



## reiner.oehl (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Midi Tower

Lancool K-62


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Cooler Master Storm Scout (Miditower) Cooler Master CM Storm Scout schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SGC-2000-KKN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower

Lian Li A05NB


----------



## Fatality (2. März 2011)

Antec 300 -r alternate edit 



sieht auf Bildern ziemlich Silber aus ist aber komplett schwarz^^


----------



## Jojoshman (2. März 2011)

Midi Tower

Coolermaster Haf 912

Sent from my iPod touch using PCGHExtreme


----------



## butter_milch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Midi Tower

Lian Li PC7 SE III



Jojoshman schrieb:


> Sent from my iPod touch using PCGHExtreme



Das interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Ratty0815 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower

Meinen HAF 932 habe ich durch den HAF 922 ersetzt wobei mir jetzt schon der Gedanke nach einem HAF 912 in den Sinn kommt...


----------



## doodlez (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

hab nen Bigtower und nen Cubegehäuse

Bitfenix Colossus 
A Case Cubegehäuse


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Bigtower---->Aplus Black Pearl---->Gebürstetes Aluminium.


----------



## Optikks (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Lanbox Lite


----------



## AeroX (2. März 2011)

Big-Tower: Coolermaster Cosmos S <3


----------



## Dari (2. März 2011)

Midi Tower [x]
Silverstone ft-02b


----------



## Speed-E (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Bigtower

CM-Stacker STC-T01-UK Rev. 2
CM ATCS 840


----------



## Vaykir (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big-Tower
Schon immer gehabt und werd ich auch immer haben. Alles andere is zu klein 

PS: Bench-Table hab ich auch, aber man kann ja nur ein´Teil anklicken.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Habe einen Big-Tower AVT-9010


----------



## IceMaster88 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower: Antec Three Hundred


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Cube
Yeong Yang 0420 Super Cube Tower


----------



## Aven X (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi : Cooler Master Centurion 5 in schwarz / blau metallic
[x] Midi : Cooler Master Elite 310 in weiss / pink (Zweitrechner für Frau !)


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2011)

[X] Big Tower => Antec Twelve Hundred


----------



## Amigo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Sonstiges - Tisch!

Könnte wortwörtlich auch als Desktop durchgehen, aber lassen wir das...


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Big Tower.

Noch.

Ich gehe wieder auf Midi-Tower zurück.

Die muss ich wegen Platzbedarf nicht unter dem Tisch verstecken.

Und mit dem Weniger an Platz komm ich klar.

MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Big Tower Antec1200, ich brauch Platz im PC zum arbeiten und für den Airflow.


----------



## True Monkey (2. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

3x Benchtable 

2x CM 690 (I+II)


----------



## dertobiii (8. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

ich mein den gehäuse typ


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

Zur Zeit hab ich nen Cube, werde aber auf Desktop wechseln.


----------



## guna7 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower


----------



## DiabloJulian (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi
Xigmatek Asgard: Für mich der P/L-Knüller!


----------



## amdfreak (10. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi-Tower
Apevia X-Cruiser ; gutes Gehäuse, leider aber ohne Kabelmanagement.


----------



## darkKO (11. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[x] Midi Tower

Und zwar nen Revoltec Sixty 3. Bis auf das fehlende Kabelmanagment super Gehäuse...


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

noch einen Midi Tower bald kommt der wechsel auf einen Big Tower


----------



## KillerCroc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Big-Tower 

Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## Aks-ty (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

[X] Midi-Tower

XG Viper 1 Blue-Black edition


----------



## Jimini (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

- ein Antec CS 601, wo der alte Fileserver drinsteckt
- ein Zalman MS1000HS2 für den neuen Fileserver
- ein Lian Li V351B für den Desktop
- ein Lian Li PC-Q07B für den Router und die Firewall

MfG Jimini


----------



## darkKO (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

@Jimini

Das CS-601 ist doch von Chieftec, oder ?


----------



## Jimini (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

@ darkKo: jau, das wurde allerdings ebenfalls von Antec vertrieben, allerdings unter dem Namen "Antec 1030", wie mir gerade einfiel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LosUltimos (12. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Welchen Gehäuse Typ habt ihr?*

1x Big-Tower

1x Bench-Table


----------

